# Coax Stripper/Crimper Recommendations?



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

piste said:


> I'm just a homeowner...not in the trade...but I'm a full on 100% DIY type and have many coax outlets to manage and work with...So I'm want to get tool(s) to strip and crimp coax specifically. Anyone have good recommendations. Obviously I want to keep an eye on cost as I won't be using it/them for my livelihood...but I'm ok with spending enough to get something decent that works well for my needs and will last.


I like the Compression Crimper. there is a nice little kit you can get in depot. i've used it for a few years for various DIY, works really well ( mine is blue, think it's made by ideal)


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Mr Chips said:


> I like the Compression Crimper. .......


and it is a Klein.
.


----------

